# Floor Repair of a 91 Bass Tracker?



## GreenF350 (Aug 30, 2008)

I suppose first off I should introduce myself real quick. I live in Crestview and mostly fish freshwater, but do occasionally get out in the salt. By no means am I anything close to a professional, I just subscribe to the theory that a bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work. With that out of the way, I have a 1991 Bass Tracker Pro 17 that I got used for a very good price. It has been up and going for the majority of the summer (Basically completely re-did the motor) It has a pretty big soft/rotted spot in the lower floor in front of the driver. The upper decks are in very good shape and I am just looking to get the lower floor back up to par. Here are my two questions...

1. Should I do it myself or pay someone to do it? I'm VERY good with mechanical stuff and can do SOME woodworking and have a friend that does very good work with wood. I just don't want this to be one of the projects that you start and never finish, and I don't want to miss out on too much fishing time.

2. If I should or I decide to take it somewhere, are there any recommendations? I called one business that was recommended to me and got a machine, I left a message with all of my info (boat, problem, what I was looking to get done, and of course name and number) and never even got a call back. I guess he didn't want my business that bad. Also, anyone know about what I can expect to be charged for something like that?

Thanks for any help you all can add to the situation.

-Aaron


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Not hard work, just messy. Fortuntally the floor is carpeted. Carpet covers a multitude if mistakes,,there are several sites describing on how to do this. rotdoctor.com is good


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Ideally you would encapsulate the new plywood in a layer of fiberglass, both sides.



Do not use Pressure Treated plywood. The bonding will have a problem.


----------

